# Farmhand model 22 loader



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

I need help attaching my loader. Can’t seem to get the front mounting bar in the front bumper slot using the hydraulics. Can a jack be used ? Mounting on Deutz D6206, Any help appreciated.


----------

